# Fish for my shrimp tank?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd really like to move a couple pairs of Rams in there, but I'm pretty sure that would be the doom of the shrimp, even though it's a densely planted tank. Is that correct?

Assuming that the Rams are out, what types of small schooling/shoaling fish would be safe to add? I'd really like to get a little activity in the mid water level. In addition to the Shrimp, the tank also has some Pygmy Cory's in there.

The tank is 30 gallons.

Thanks for any suggestions. :smile:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well Jan, despite my aversion to fish with shrimp, I would suggest Threadfin rainbows as a possibility. Ben Belton assured me that their mouths are too small to even eat brine shrimp (I have no experience with them myself). There isn't a fish I trust, but if it must be so, these would be ones I'd consider.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

pristilla tetras are another fish with small mouths, I don't know if they are as small as the rainbows but could be an option to test in another tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

In my 30 gallon tank, I have the following fish:

- mated pair of _Apistogramma borellii_
- 4 SAEs
- 14 _Trigonostigma espei_ 
- 1 _Aphyosemion bivittatum 'Funge'_ male
- a few ottos

I have a LOT of cherry reds. I think that a pair of rams might be ok, but a couple... :-s I know the apistos get a few here and there, but not enough to really make a dent.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

In my 7 gallon I have 4 Sparkling Gourami and 6 pygmy corys. And every day I see more cherry reds than the last time I looked!!!! The gourami (plural?) don't seem to bother them at all, as Ive had at least 2 batches of babies.

Steve T.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

In my 37 gallon I have:

12 White Cloud Mountain Minnows
6 Harlequin Rasboras
5 Siamese Algae Eaters
4 Ghost Shrimp
2 Cherry Shrimp
4 Amano on the way
An outbreak of unknown snails
No baby shrimp - I think babies would get eaten.

Bill


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I have 3 Leopard Danios and 3 Zebra Danios in with mine. The tank was just too dang quiet without fish. I was growing them out, but I think I like them right where they are, at least for now. They are too busy driving each other crazy to bother the shrimp. I know Danios are supposed to be mid-top dwellers, but these little guys are all over the place. Guess they didn't bother to read their profile. :smile:


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I had 5 neon tetras in my 10 gallon shrimp tank. Over the last few months, my cherries were breeding like crazy and its population exploded. And I never saw neons attacking any cherry babies. My crystal reds also started to breed recently. So I thought, great, maybe they will also leave the crystal red babies alone. Well, apparently, they know how to pick out the more expensive snacks! so they have to go. Maybe they DID snack on cherry red babies too, but the cherries simply overwhelmed them with sheer number.


----------

